# Smoking for Two - How do you handle small batches?



## voripteth (Aug 11, 2014)

At a party I recently enjoyed some amazing smoked chicken which got me thinking about getting my own smoker.  How do you handle smoking for only two people?  Does it freeze?  Is it worth smoking just a single meal's worth?  How do you keep from going crazy with only two people to eat this great food?

I'm intrigued and scared all at the same time.  ^_^


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2014)

I freeze some, make different dish out of left overs. Also make for a reason to party.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 11, 2014)

Vacuum sealer is your friend!

I load my smoker with multiple meats about 1x a month, then vacuum pack everything into 1 lb. portions that I can pull out and use later on for all kinds of stuff. The best method to re-heat is to toss the frozen vacuum bag into a pot of almost simmering water until it is heated all the way through. It comes out hot, and stays very moist with lots of good flavor!


----------



## padronman (Aug 11, 2014)

Vacuum Sealer!!!!    Of course it's worth smoking just one meals worth!!   You are going to cook it one way or another so why not smoke it? 

I smoke for 3.......and always have leftovers.  Vac seal them and have many meals after.   I also find different ways to use the leftovers. 

Fun Stuff

Scott


----------



## talan64 (Aug 11, 2014)

X3 -- Vacuum sealer / freezer!

I always make extra when I smoke.  There are 100's of things to do with smoked chicken.  We pack up in 1lb vacuum bags, then just thaw and use.

If I smoke chickens I do 2.

Pork butt's 2 - 1 with BBQ seasoning, 1 with Taco seasoning. 

Ribs 6 racks, then freeze 1 rack cut in half, with bones together, so they don't puncture the vacuum bag.

It a breeze for my wife to pull anything out of the freezer, so we have smoke any day of the week.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep, vac sealer is legit and you can poach in it....less mess all around. As far as the meat being used there are many options available, especially as we head for Fall/Winter eating. One of my best all time uses for PP is making tamales....OMG, good and they go fast once word is out you made some & do not taste like leftovers......Willie


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2014)

How do we keep from going crazy after our intro. to Smoked Foods 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We don't , we have O.S.D.  , that stands for Obsessive Smoking Disorder and once exposed , there is no cure .

This condition causes ambling through the Meat isle at stores and the outdoor section with an itch in your billfold wanting to buy more toys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  

Also , you may find more guest dropping by than usual , the smell is infectious...

But whatever you do ...


----------



## bigridgeback (Aug 11, 2014)

I just purchased a vacuum sealer this spring for the same reason you are talking about and it was the best dollars spent,sealed up 10- 1lb bags of pulled pork so anytime we get that craving its right in the freezer waiting. You won't be sorry if you like to smoke.


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2014)

Depends on your type of smoker?

If you are fuel/cost efficient, you can do smaller smokes.

The more fuel/cost your smoker requires, the more meat you are tempted to smoke at one time.

The vacuum sealer and freezer are definitely your friend.

For vacuum sealer bags at half price with great customer service?  Visit a forum sponsor here:

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Smoking_Meat_Supplies.html

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree with the others, vacuum sealing is definitely a great way to save delicious left overs (and I usually HATE left overs)

Also, I find that it's actually brought my family a little closer because now I have a great reason to call my brother over with his wife and daughter so we can all eat together. Cook up a couple whole chickens, breasts, tri tip, ribs, and plenty of other foods.  Makes for great Sunday evenings with everyone and I get to see my niece which is always fun.

If you purchase just a intro type smoker, then it isn't insanely expensive for your smokes, whether every rack is filled or you just have 3 or 4 chicken breasts.

I myself have the Lowes Exclusive, Master Forge Dual Door Smoker. It's not huge, but its great for my needs / skill. Doesn't seem to waste propane at all either, a tank seems to last about 4 - 6 smokes, and when you consider each smoke lasts at least around 2 hours every time, it's not too bad. 20 dollars for a tank exchange is a small price after all those delicious meals :D


----------



## foamheart (Aug 12, 2014)

You guys really have left overs? Seriously?  If I smoke a chicken today, 1/2 is supper. Tomorrow the other half makes smoked chicken gumbo, smoked chicken salad, smoked chicken tetarzzini, smoked chicken spaghetti, Smoked chicken enchiladas, smoked chicken noodle soup, etc etc etc........ Its more versitle than shrimp from the Bubba Gump Shrimp Company! I have not tried it in a quiche, just seems wrong for some reason.

PUlled Pork is the same way. MY new love is pulled pork tamales!! OMGoodness that's a little bite of heaven.

Ribs are not usually left over. Ever, I can't even hide them from myself.

Brisket..... well its for special occassions, besides I like it best on a sandwich.

I think a vac sealer would be nice, but I am still using Ziploc's. Too many other things to buy before a sealer. A MEAT GRINDER!!!! LOL

I too have been trying to better limit myself on my smokes. By doing smaller smokes I get to smoke more often. And thats a good thing! And to say as those above, you will find as you start smoking, you'll have more and better friends and they'll drop around more in the evening about eatting time or just to chat when they smell that smoke in the air. You can't blame them. LOL


----------



## voripteth (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for the helpful feedback!  It's good to know that smoking isn't just for huge parties.  :)

Now to figure out which smoker and vacuum sealer to get!


----------



## venture (Aug 12, 2014)

Foam brings up a good point for the budget conscious of which I am one.

Before a vac sealer.  I very successfully wrapped things tightly in plastic wrap and placed in a zipper freezer bag with the air squeezed it out.  It worked nearly as well as a vac pack when done carefully.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big griz (Aug 14, 2014)

There are also things you can smoke for just the two of you that don't take very long...a simple fatty is a great way to learn how to smoke, doesn't take that long, and you don't have to worry about leftovers.


----------



## burghroots (Aug 19, 2017)

I, too, am interested in doing just small batches...I have an MES and a vacuum sealer but our freezer is bursting at the seams already with grandchildren's favorites. Is the timing different if you do just a small amount?

Clare


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 19, 2017)

IMG_20170807_200103.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 19, 2017





I cook for myself. 1 piece of whatever is the same as 12 pieces. Just have to get a digital thermometer probe in it to keep track of the internal temperatures. 1 might represent all of the pieces if they are similar size
My 2 small chops for dinner and lunch next day for myself. Chicken I ate for 2 more days myself. Lol












IMG_20170807_213322.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 19, 2017





Finished my chicken late but it was for the next day or 2 anyway












IMG_20170807_223551.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 19, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 19, 2017)

Finished over coals or sometimes a broiler to crisp skin.












IMG_20170807_223614.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 19, 2017


















IMG_20170807_224028.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 19, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Aug 19, 2017)

BurghRoots said:


> I, too, am interested in doing just small batches...I have an MES and a vacuum sealer but our freezer is bursting at the seams already with grandchildren's favorites. Is the timing different if you do just a small amount?
> 
> Clare


Timing can depend.  If you smoke a small chicken or chuck roast for 1 or two people it will take less time then doing a large chicken or a large chuck roast.  

When it comes to large dishes like pork butts or briskets, well you can buy smaller cuts but I doubt you will be able to do either under 4 hours no matter how small the cut because you won't be finding pork butts or briskets under 4-5 pounds.

As for dealing with left overs... well I use one or a combo of all of the following approaches:

Meal Prep Planning for about 3-5 meals over 3-4 days - so make a dish with plans to eat it multiple times or use in multiple ways.  Chicken and turkey are great for this and you won't have to freeze, just bag and refridgerate over 3-4 days
Bag and Freeze - when I don't want to break out the sealer.  Also with meal prepping I can freeze 4-8 portions and know they will be gone within the next week with proper meal planning
Vac Seal - when I have no prep/planning in place and/or I know the stuff will be eaten over time (sandwich meat type food, bacon, brisket, etc.) I vacuum seal in portions of about 2 meals/servings so I can eat two meals or I can share as a meal with someone
Sharing  - plan to eat with others or give some away to neighbors or friends that you may soon run into
Overeating - hahahaha yep with little planning, preparation, or care taken in advance,  the option for simply pigging out to finish food happens hahahahha.  It is not recommended but hey it is a reality when you start creating such amazing food!
It isn't too hard to smoke/cook for about two.  I always like to have some kind of left overs and there usually is.  I also have no issue with eating the same thing multiple times in the week or back to back.  I try to keep to eating a salad M-F for lunch.  Smoking chickens or turkey really helps with this and makes the salad amazing!!!  Also if I just have too much and want a switch I can make a variety of chicken soups, chicken tacos, etc. type dishes with the meat.  You should try a chicken and dumpling soup with smoked chicken meat, wow!!!

Best of luck :)


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 19, 2017)

It helps if you don't mind leftovers. 90 percent of the time I'm cooking/smoking for just me and the Mrs. Usually we'll have the same thing the next day with different sides, and if there's still some left I take it for lunch at work.
Like others have said, a good vac sealer is your friend....


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 19, 2017)

PadronMan said:


> Vacuum Sealer!!!!    Of course it's worth smoking just one meals worth!!   You are going to cook it one way or another so why not smoke it?
> 
> I smoke for 3.......and always have leftovers.  Vac seal them and have many meals after.   I also find different ways to use the leftovers.
> 
> ...









I smoke for two, and sometimes, just for myself.  I would prefer smoking or grilling anything to baking or roasting.  

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 19, 2017)

LOL!  BurghRoots woke up a three year old thread!  The great advice still applies, and that's some good looking food Johnny B!

Mike


----------



## zymer (Aug 22, 2017)

Living alone, if I'm just cooking for myself and maybe a guest, I usually do something relatively quick and easy like grilled something or a bbq chicken or pork loin.  If I'm gonna fire up the smoker, I firmly believe "go big or go home."

If I'm not smoking for a party or something, I vac and freeze the "leftovers" as others have mentioned.  I gave some to my parents once, which led to one of my few really brilliant moves.

They really liked the frozen Q, so would always give them some when we met.  They always liked it.  My folks are in their '70s and neither likes to cook much anymore, plus they live in a rural area with few dining out options.  So for Christmas several years ago I gave them a bunch of frozen Q.  Made them very happy.

In addition to being older, they have pretty much everything they want (in fact they're trying to downsize, often calling to ask if I want this or that they want to get rid of).  It was always a struggle to come up with Christmas gifts for them.  So one year, I cooked up a bunch of stuff, froze it, and gave it to them for Christmas.  They were ecstatic.  Probably couldn't have given them a better gift.

So, now, every year I start cooking in mid-September for their annual "food drive."  A bunch of BBQ, soups/stews/chili, various other entrees, and even some desserts that freeze well like some cookies and pies.  Also include some local fruit (peaches, berries, apples) because the still like to make pie.  I throw in a few "exotic" things because I like many ethnic foods (sometimes they like those, sometimes they don't).  Overall, it's worked great.  I don't have to fret over gifts, and they always have something good and convenient to heat up if they're not in the mood to cook something fresh.

Of course, works out well for me as well.  I'm not as far out in the boonies as they are, but not close to many dining out options.  So I've usually got a variety of stuff in the freezer that I can prepare more quickly than going out if I want something quick and easy; and it's better and cheaper than most.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 22, 2017)

according to recommended portion sizes, I'm a family of 4, so there's that.. I don't wind up with leftovers like regular people do... 

but seriously.. vacpac and chill chest are your best friends. smoked meat is good 3, 4 months later if it's been kept frozen and airtight.

of course, I'm the weirdo that also freezes raw meat in a ziplocked block of ice (or marinade). I've fished stuff up a year later, no freezer burn. (because you're not losing moisture to the air from the meat - the ice coating keeps it airtight, and it sublimates first - and don't judge me. we've all had that piece of forgotten in the vast depth of the chill chest and gone 'what in the hell are you??' this way, it's still identifiable and certainly edible :P )


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 22, 2017)

I usually smoke for two or three. For example, I'll get an 8-pack of chicken thighs, smoke (or otherwise cook) four of them and freeze four for later use.

Hey since we're tossing around leftover ideas, consider a bit of smoked meat, maybe a smoked meat salad, on crackers or toast as appetizers. Salmon ...


----------



## danbono (Aug 22, 2017)

I usually just smoke for me and my wife.If there is a lot left over,I give some to  my neighbor.

Dan


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 22, 2017)

zymer said:


> Living alone, if I'm just cooking for myself and maybe a guest, I usually do something relatively quick and easy like grilled something or a bbq chicken or pork loin.  If I'm gonna fire up the smoker, I firmly believe "go big or go home."
> 
> If I'm not smoking for a party or something, I vac and freeze the "leftovers" as others have mentioned.  I gave some to my parents once, which led to one of my few really brilliant moves.
> 
> ...


Great post zymer!  I brought food to my ailing mom from 2008-11, as well as sending my daughter home with food after spending weekends with me.  It was a very rewarding time.  My mom has passed, and my daughter is in her second year of college, so I'm cooking for just me and my significant other, who isn't fond of smoked/grilled meat!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    When I smoke, I try to fill the smoker.  When grilling, it's a quick meal usually.  I prefer grilled to anything that is produced inside.

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 22, 2017)

SmokedCaveman said:


> according to recommended portion sizes, I'm a family of 4, so there's that.. I don't wind up with leftovers like regular people do...
> 
> but seriously.. vacpac and chill chest are your best friends. smoked meat is good 3, 4 months later if it's been kept frozen and airtight.
> 
> of course, I'm the weirdo that also freezes raw meat in a ziplocked block of ice (or marinade). I've fished stuff up a year later, no freezer burn. (because you're not losing moisture to the air from the meat - the ice coating keeps it airtight, and it sublimates first - and don't judge me. we've all had that piece of forgotten in the vast depth of the chill chest and gone 'what in the hell are you??' this way, it's still identifiable and certainly edible :P )









  Great post SmokedCaveman!  Great tip for freezing raw meat!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 22, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Great post SmokedCaveman!  Great tip for freezing raw meat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.. I found myself at various points in the past dealing with an excess of meat and only so much room in the fridge and smoker, so I had to figure out something.. honestly, the first time I did it, I'd been reading about block-frozen fish and shrimp, and said 'huh. why not?' and did it with a pork chop that I promptly forgot about for 6 months because someone else in the house'd shoved it to the back for the freezer. (before I got the chest) ... well.. I found it after that 6 months was up, and said 'hell, I remember this! let me check it out'. put it in the stainless bowl into the sink, ran cold water over to thaw it, and the pork was as nice as the day I'd bought it. so I said 'ok. let me research this' (I do that a lot) and tested a few theories out, called a couple guys I knew at the college and picked their brains. now, there is a downside, is it can cause some structure breakdown of the meat if it's a slow freeze. (the faster the freeze, the smaller the ice crystals, which means less jagged puncturing of the meat's cell walls) so, what I found was ziplock bag, meat in, water (or marinade) in, then lay flat on a pan in the chest and get it frozen asap. try and keep the meat in the center of the block that's forming -an improvement I've found on that was when I'd poured a little water into the bag first, laid it flat, frozen it, then stacked the meat and the rest of the fluid in on top of that. that helps form a continuous seal around the meat. (I'd love to try it with some liquid nitrogen) funny thing is.. that broken structure seems to help the meat absorb things like marinades after the thawing, as well as working as a tenderizing function. I wouldn't do it with a 'fine steak', but something to be ground, or something tough? sure. might as well!

so if you do this, there might be a bit of 'mush' if you freeze it slow and thaw it quickly, but if you can freeze fast (and I notice very little of it in the chest freezer. it stays at -10F and gets things down there /fast/. thawing slowly also helps, as the ice crystals break down and back into fluid, if the process is slow enough, the cell walls shrink back and don't show as much damage. (kind of like with frostbite, you don't rewarm it too quickly, or you get way more severe damage.) 

anyway, sorry about hijacking the thread. just wanted to toss the info out in case anyone else wanted to try it. 

as for the main question - you can and almost 'should' freeze leftover bbq. (that feels so weird to say... leftover bbq... ) makes for all kinds of good eating - hunk of brisket with adobo? reheat it, shred it down and have taco night.. let your mind and tastebuds run wild!


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 22, 2017)

I've frozen lots of shrimp that way!  Never thought of applying it to meat!  Thanks again, and great explanation.

Mike


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 23, 2017)

There's only 2 of us at home and if Miss Linda is away visiting her daughter there's just me.  I smoke anyway--usually just one thing at a time.  Leftovers get eaten the next day or vac packed and frozen.

Firing  up my MES 30 for 4 pork chops or a tenderloin or some chicken partsdoesn't cost any more than using the oven and sure tastes a lot better.  


Besides, I get to sit outside and enjoy the smoke.  Life just doesn't get any better than that!!!

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2017)

My problem is I'd rather cook it than eat it. So if I place stuff in the freezer it just usually get thrown out a year or two later. LOL I got a free couple a years this time. Brother in Law left my big meat freezer door open and I found it a week later. LOL It was full of briskets, butts, turkeys, sausage, etc..... I didn't even tease him. It just means I have another empty freezer to fill again. 

I have gotta say though I do cook less. I always cooked a whole chicken be it smoked, grilled, fried, baked or boiled. Now I split 'em down the middle and get two meals. I could actually probably get three but..... after supper I just gotta have something left on that plate by the stove. Maybe I'll get hungry watching TV? Maybe one of the neighbors will come by.  Never assume you'll not have company drop by, in or around supper time, especially when the smoke is flooding the neighborhood. I am one of those that would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Been that way all my life. Ya know I also eat less when that plate is by the stove. If its not there I will walk in the kitchen at night and look for something. Its odd.

I really should have been a cook, I just enjoy pleasing folks with good food, which all my neighbor appreciate I'll tell ya! LOL They will actually come by and ask to be fed. They are all singles and have the same problem this thread is about. I feed them, when they see something different or fun they will bring some to me. Like the fresh catfish filets this morning. Maybe crabs, venison, etc..... 

Jump out and share with the neighbors, you might fine they have the same proportion problems as you. Besides make some more friends.


----------



## zymer (Aug 23, 2017)

> ....it can cause some structure breakdown of the meat if it's a slow freeze....


This is true.  It's one of the reasons I bought an upright freezer.  Mine has chill coils in the racks. Food in close contact with the coils will (theoretically) freeze faster than if just in the open air of the unit.  If I'm freezing a bunch of stuff or something thick, I'll dial down the control to maximum chill a few hours ahead of time to get maximum cooling power in the coils and flip the product after about an hour.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 23, 2017)

I get meats at the butcher shop mostly. I can pick out just how much I need.
Plus, I can eat the same thing for lunch and dinner 3 days in a row. Don't bother me a bit. [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 23, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> My problem is I'd rather cook it than eat it. So if I place stuff in the freezer it just usually get thrown out a year or two later. LOL I got a free couple a years this time. Brother in Law left my big meat freezer door open and I found it a week later. LOL It was full of briskets, butts, turkeys, sausage, etc..... I didn't even tease him. It just means I have another empty freezer to fill again.
> 
> I have gotta say though I do cook less. I always cooked a whole chicken be it smoked, grilled, fried, baked or boiled. Now I split 'em down the middle and get two meals. I could actually probably get three but..... after supper I just gotta have something left on that plate by the stove. Maybe I'll get hungry watching TV? Maybe one of the neighbors will come by.  Never assume you'll not have company drop by, in or around supper time, especially when the smoke is flooding the neighborhood. I am one of those that would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Been that way all my life. Ya know I also eat less when that plate is by the stove. If its not there I will walk in the kitchen at night and look for something. Its odd.
> 
> ...



I have a bit of the same problem, Foam. It's fun to play with the smoker....
Me: I think I'll do a brisket this weekend.
Her: We still have brisket in the freezer from last time.
Me: Oh.
Me: Maybe a butt for pulled pork!
Her: We still have 2 vac-seals of PP in the freezer from last time...
Me: Oh.
Me: I know! A beer can chicken using the Vortex!
Her: You just made that 2 weeks ago and we ended up throwing some away because you got tired of having it for lunch at work....
Me: Oh.
Me: How about ribs? We always finish those.
Her: OK.

We have a couple of neighbors who appreciate my stuff, but not as much as I like to cook it. All in all, it's not a bad "problem" to have [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I have a bit of the same problem, Foam. It's fun to play with the smoker....
> Me: I think I'll do a brisket this weekend.
> Her: We still have brisket in the freezer from last time.
> Me: Oh.
> ...


Yeppers. You know what I learned while living in West Texas? My inventory whse. was on 1st street downtown. It was where I did schools and we always cooked with a school, LOL we always cooked on Fridays too.  Friends would bring in quail, dove, venison, fish, I would furnish all the sides and cook. Cold beverages were consumed and the points spread on different sporting events were discussed. A few large ones but most schools stayed at 20 to 30, off Fridays were 10 to 15.

Hold on, hold on, I am getting to the point.

Lots of times after go bags were made, we still had food left over. On 2nd street two blocks over was "The Mission" ( the wine-o hotel) and they appreciate any and all contributions. They would rather canned foods so you can't poison 'em, but after they get a few smoked turkeys , some venison, some smoked sausage and fried fish.... You have got a whole new set of friends. I never thought of them until one year about Christmas I was volunteered.

Then all my extra food would go to them. I bet if you don't know them in your town, you can ask your preacher, a fireman or a cop. I didn't do it for this reason, but..... it did a world of great publicity and good will for the company and myself. Kinda worth it just for that good feeling ya get. Its like an all day get outta jail free feeling!  I couldn't suggest this enough to everyone here, you just gotta get up and do it once and you are hooked.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 24, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bit of the same problem, Foam. It's fun to play with the smoker....
> ...



Thanks for the idea, Foam. For the last few years I've been giving small amounts monthly to the Lighthouse Mission here in Indy (It's local so I know the money isn't being diluted into some world-wide black hole). They appreciate every dime and are always asking for volunteers. Retirement is just around the corner and I've been wondering what to do with myself. Maybe.....


----------



## foamheart (Aug 24, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Thanks for the idea, Foam. For the last few years I've been giving small amounts monthly to the Lighthouse Mission here in Indy (It's local so I know the money isn't being diluted into some world-wide black hole). They appreciate every dime and are always asking for volunteers. Retirement is just around the corner and I've been wondering what to do with myself. Maybe.....


<Chuckles> be careful or you'll be working harder retired!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 24, 2017)

It's just my wife and me too, but leftovers are king around here.  I'm one of those guys who can eat the same thing 3 or 4 days straight, twice a day, so I only cook/smoke/grill things I love.  My wife can go about 3 days max, then she needs something different.  Knowing that, I kind of cook/smoke/grill to that schedule, and often use the last of the leftovers to make something different (soups, stews, enchiladas, pasta, rice dishes, whatever).


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 24, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> It's just my wife and me too, but leftovers are king around here.  I'm one of those guys who can eat the same thing 3 or 4 days straight, twice a day, so I only cook/smoke/grill things I love.  My wife can go about 3 days max, then she needs something different.  Knowing that, I kind of cook/smoke/grill to that schedule, and often use the last of the leftovers to make something different (soups, stews, enchiladas, pasta, rice dishes, whatever).


I think lots of us are like that Ray!  If it's good, I'll keep eating it!  For the better half, I have to keep getting creative...unless it's seafood!  She will eat seafood three times a day every day and never complain!

Mike


----------



## sauced (Aug 25, 2017)

JIRodriguez said:


> Vacuum sealer is your friend!
> 
> I load my smoker with multiple meats about 1x a month, then vacuum pack everything into 1 lb. portions that I can pull out and use later on for all kinds of stuff. The best method to re-heat is to toss the frozen vacuum bag into a pot of almost simmering water until it is heated all the way through. It comes out hot, and stays very moist with lots of good flavor!


Yes....we are two people here as well. Got a vacuum sealer and it is the best thing I bought.


----------



## maineac (Sep 2, 2017)

As most of the others have said, a vacuum sealer is the way to go  Just load up the smoker and seal what you don't eat.  It's great to get some ribs or whatever out of the freezer, pop them into a pot of boiling water, turn to low, come back in 15 minutes and plate.  Easy peasie.  But once you have the sealer you will find many uses for it.  When rib eyes or chicken thighs go on sale, stock up and vac seal.  I'll bet 90% of our uncooked freezer food were sale items.

Be warned though.  Buying a smoker can be habit forming.


----------



## natej (Sep 5, 2017)

Its just me and the mrs i smoke for.. ill usually smoke a large cut of meat and portion out the leftovers for work lunches or the boss will use the leftovers in making other meals, last week she made a beautiful brisket chilli and a beef cheek Bolognese

I tend to prefer getting the most meat possible smoked from the fuel im using


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 13, 2017)

natej said:


> Its just me and the mrs i smoke for.. ill usually smoke a large cut of meat and portion out the leftovers for work lunches or the boss will use the leftovers in making other meals, last week she made a beautiful brisket chilli and a beef cheek Bolognese
> 
> I tend to prefer getting the most meat possible smoked from the fuel im using


My Mrs made Brisket chili for the first time last week and we're sold! We still like it with brown gravy and mashed potatoes, though...


----------



## sundown farms (Oct 20, 2017)

We also cook for just us two and use a vac sealer for large chunks that will not be eaten soon. I take my lunch to work and so cooking on the weekend is about having a great lunch all the next week. Whatever is smoked becomes lunches along with the big pot of dried beans or peas and often cole slaw. I never get tired of warming it up or getting home and the wife has warmed it up in the steamer with fresh sides.


----------



## bigridgeback (Oct 20, 2017)

I smoked this for just me and my wife and had 3#s left over that I vac sealed and put in freezer for later.


----------



## ristau5741 (Nov 3, 2017)

Smoking wood is expensive if you don't have the backyard resources, or a buddy looking to get rid of some wood. Especially if you have to use the bags from the big box home improvement store liek I do.  I smoke as much as I can fit into the smoker to make it cost effective and process the rest, work lunches, food saver, and freezer.  I did ~14lbs of bacon wrapped chicken thighs last weekend for myself. only a few pounds of thighs made it into the freezer.


----------



## normonster (Nov 28, 2017)

voripteth said:


> ...
> I'm intrigued and scared all at the same time.  ^_^



Man I love when that happens!!!  Cheers!


----------



## rc4u (Dec 14, 2017)

i use my grill with small cast iron pan for wood or chips or pellets i use em all and mostly at same time.. i have a weber genisus, first gen with three burners horizontal..i put the pan on end of first burner and lite all three burners first one kabout half and other about 3/4+ when the smoke starts i put on my steaks or burgers or chicken, what ever, but turn center down to just over low and that's where i put meat. just make sure the first burner is not up to high as then you may get fire on the wood, after a few times you get it down...and every body really likes it.. it works//


----------



## tktplz (Jan 1, 2018)

*Smoking for Two - How do you handle small batches?*

*I bought a Foodsaver Vacuum Sealer as did many others on the forum. I do full smokes and seal and freeze the rest. Now I have a full selection of goodies, vacuum sealed, enough for two and fresh when we want them. *


----------

